# al yassat tower?? urgent feedback



## pearlx (Mar 31, 2013)

I am moving with my husband to dubai in 2 weeks. My husband and i are looking for a 2 bedroom furnished apartment in dubai. We want that the rent of the apartment should include cost of basic utilities like electricity and water and the building should also provide some weekly cleaning service. We found a good furnished apartment in al yassat tower (yassat gloria apartments). Its priced around 130,000 AED per year and its rent does cover basic utilities...the apartment is relatively expensive..

Is al yassat tower a good place to live in?? Could someone tell me about its location? and is it better to purchase the apartment for rent through an agent or should we approach the apartment authorities directly?? 

Please tell me whether yassat tower is a good place to live in for a year??


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry no one has replied.. sure someone with more experience could help you.. but I did Googlemaps search, and if this is the correct location...

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...GU&biw=1366&bih=643&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il

Then this a great location, as it is situation right on busy Sh. Zayed road with walking access to restaurants, cafes, shops and metro station.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jinx said:


> Sorry no one has replied.. sure someone with more experience could help you.. but I did Googlemaps search, and if this is the correct location...
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...GU&biw=1366&bih=643&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il
> 
> Then this a great location, as it is situation right on busy Sh. Zayed road with walking access to restaurants, cafes, shops and metro station.


The Yassat one is directly opposite this one on the other side of the road in TECOM. 130k isa bit pricey for that location I'd say but it would be clean and comfortable.


----------



## phillipgrace (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow that price is way too high for that area... U could live in downtown for that price!


----------



## bigdaveisalegend (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, I know people living in Souk Al Bahar for 120k! That price us fairly steep!


----------



## pearlx (Mar 31, 2013)

thank you so much for ur feedback!! 

I just wanted to add that the price 130k includes all utilities such as electricity and water bill, cable, internet and the chiller cost as well. It also includes cleaning service (twice a week) and the apartment is fully furnishedd....is the price still too high??

also can u please suggest me a few apartment buildings in downtown that i can look into?? or any agents there that i can contact??

i have to shift in less than two weeks=( so please urgent feedback is needed. will be really grateful...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've been in the Gloria Hotel, it's nice and run to a high standard. I assume these apartments will be the same. Serviced apartments are always going to be more expensive and area plays less of a part in determining price. 130k seems fair to me for what is essentially living in a hotel.

Do you need to commit to the year? If you can rent for 1-3 months, find your feet and look around when you get here?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Do you need to commit to the year? If you can rent for 1-3 months, find your feet and look around when you get here?


I agree with this advice, even paying a little more for those first months rather than commit to something having no idea if it is what you want, especially if your plan is to be here for more than a year


----------



## pearlx (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks guys!! if i make a contract for the first 3months, i can renew that later if want to...that seems a good idea =)


----------

